# Richard Binder's guide to nib tuning



## duncsuss (Mar 2, 2021)

I just opened Richard Binder's "Nib Noise" newsletter, he and Linda & Mike Kennedy (of Indy-Pen-Dance) have written *a beginners' guide to nib tuning and smoothing*. Can't get better information than this, folks.


----------



## TDahl (Mar 2, 2021)

Great information. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bryguy (Mar 3, 2021)

Richard Binder is the Guru of fountain pens. His web site is a treasure trove of information for the fountain pen collector and repairer. I've been collecting and repairing antique fountain pens for over 15 years and and I have three "go to" information sources.

_Fountain pens, The complete Guide to Repair and Restoration_ by Frank Dubiel (known among collectors as"Da Book"
_Pen Repair_ by Jim Marshall and Laurence Oldfield
Richard Binder's website.
Al lthese resources will provide fountain pen makers with loads of ideas for different filling mechanisms as well as solutions to problems of flow.


----------

